# How much can someone earn tax free?



## Capaill (14 Nov 2005)

Hi Folks

Can anyone enlighten me as to how much someone on PAYE can earn before they have to pay tax in a tax year?

Thanks

C


----------



## emc (14 Nov 2005)

It would totally depend on how much tax credits that you are entitled to. If you have a mortgage, are a single parent etc etc. Revenue's website should be able to help you www.revenue.ie


----------



## ClubMan (14 Nov 2005)

emc said:
			
		

> It would totally depend on how much tax credits that you are entitled to. If you have a mortgage, are a single parent etc etc. Revenue's website should be able to help you www.revenue.ie


Perhaps [broken link removed] are relevant in the context of this query? Above these limits some income will be assessable for income tax (and some _PRSI _may be payable) in which you could use [broken link removed] to quantify the relevant deductions.


----------



## Capaill (14 Nov 2005)

Thanks Clubman

That looks like what is required.  A friend of mine has returned to the workforce in September after taking a break to look after a sick relative, and as a result their only income this tax year will be from September until end of December.  They will be on 20K a year and wanted to see if the money their earn this year (€6,666= 4 mths sal) will be tax free.

Will advise them of the above

Cheers

C


----------

